# Taking shots of products with a very long side



## joshfuld (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi. I own a fishing tackle store and am looking to create a setup so that I can take professional pictures of products for our web site. I have read about light boxes and that is fine for the small stuff, but we sell fishing rods, which can be up to 12' long. I was hoping to get some advise on how to build a light box or similar setup to take pictures of the rods. I don't need complete images of the rods, just sections (up to 40"). Would I have to create a huge light box, say 60" square, and cut a hole in one side to put the rod through? How would this affect the images? I will be shooting with a Canon 7D

Thanks,
Josh


----------



## mickmac (Mar 23, 2011)

Another option could be to take the rods outside and shoot them in a natural looking fishing environment. Laying against rocks at the beach, etc. If you are only after sections of the products, this could give you a nice effect as well as triggering the right emotions in buyers.


----------



## dxqcanada (Mar 23, 2011)

Clothes line ... white bed sheet ... lights

This makes for a fine DIY lightbox.

It's all about changing direct light to diffused light.


----------



## Buddy Thomason (Mar 24, 2011)

dxqcanada sums it up nicely. My set-up is more costly but suits me. The main thing is to make your own set-up scalable, flexible and easy to make quick changes to any part of the system. My set-up is also designed to be mobile for use away from my studio.


----------



## thierry (Mar 24, 2011)

^ sweet setup


----------



## Gunner19 (Apr 19, 2011)

hmm.. may consider trying this setup.


----------



## photospherix (Apr 19, 2011)

I am not sure that you followed the understanding of shooting. Great setup though.


----------



## photoshutter (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm shooting fishing rods on regular basis, you don't need to make a box, all you need is two long strip soft boxes for your lighting setup (72") with additional small soft boxes, no more than 4-5 lights.


----------

